# Moving to Dubai next month - HR JOBS!!



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I resigned from my job today in the UK and will be moving with hubby to Dubai in 6 weeks. Hubby has a job and this is the reason for the relocation.

I will be looking for HR work and was wondering if anyone had any advice?

I have registed with lots of agencies and it seems they all want me there now!! 

Anyway hopefully it wont take too long to find work in this field 

See you all soon 

I will be living in the marina


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Nix2012,

You are certainly moving at the right time. From past experience Sep-Mar has always been the busiest period on the job market front.

Check out this website for other recruitment agencies that you may find of use if you are not already registered with them:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

I am sure you will not find it difficult to secure employment, good luck!


----------



## mariax1975 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there

I saw your post from back in May seeking help with your HR job search. I am based in Dublin and exploring opportunities in Dubai. I have 10 years HR recruitment experience. I was wondering what agencies you found good for HR work and is there any individuals you found good that I could approach on LinkedIn? It's hard to know what agencies really specialise in HR. I'm not sure it is all that easy to get a job in recruitment over in Dubai.....any advice outside of the main websites would be great
Thanks. M


----------



## SKaur (Jan 29, 2013)

*Looking at moving to Dubai or Kuwait*

Hello,

I am looking for some general help and guidance. I am looking at relocating to Dubai or Kuwait and I am looking for a HR role, preferably HR Manager or HR Business Partner. I am not sure what agencies to send my CV to and if any of you had any contacts that could get me to the right people as I know agencies are a bit hit and miss.

I have a degree and post grad aswell, I have 10 yrs+ experience in HR mainly in the Telecoms and IT/Media sector, however, I am open to other industries.

Any help you can give will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
S


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

How is it that people working in HR do not know how to go about finding a job? Just seems odd to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Well there are also many professional football players that cannot kick the ball properly or cannot dribble at all.


----------



## SKaur (Jan 29, 2013)

It's not that we do not know how to look for Jobs or indeed how to apply for Jobs. it is just ensuring that agencies comply with Data Protection regarding personal details. I want to know that my details are getting to the right places. It is about knowing which are legit agencies and which are dodgy and also finding Job Boards which don't charge you a fee for registering with them or expect you to pay to apply for a job etc, etc...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

SKaur said:


> It's not that we do not know how to look for Jobs or indeed how to apply for Jobs. it is just ensuring that agencies *comply with Data Protection* regarding personal details. I want to know that my details are getting to the right places. It is about knowing which are legit agencies and which are dodgy and also finding Job Boards which don't charge you a fee for registering with them or expect you to pay to apply for a job etc, etc...


Sorry. The bit in bold made me smirk. I'm glad I wasn't drinking coffee at the time! Professionalism isn't big out here. Anyone and everyone will try to sell your mobile number etc to make a quick buck. There aren't the same laws here governing things that you'll be used to in the UK.

There is a thread on here that lists agencies. The same things apply here as anywhere else really. There will be dodgy agencies operating on the main job sites, trying to get cash out of you with a promise of work etc.


----------



## SKaur (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for your response as you have highlighted my concerns. I would not want to apply for a job and then have my personal details on Swingers dot com. Don't know why it dosen't allow me to use . instead of dot.

Not that I know if there is such a site as Swingers dot com purely conjecture, honest...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

SKaur said:


> Thank you for your response as you have highlighted my concerns. I would not want to apply for a job and then have my personal details on Swingers dot com. Don't know why it dosen't allow me to use . instead of dot.
> 
> Not that I know if there is such a site as Swingers dot com purely conjecture, honest...


You're probably safe from that! More likely financial services. They love to phone you about financial services. The last one I had got quite upset that I was not interested in playing on the stock market. Apparently everyone likes to play on the stock market


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

The HR company, Virtus, are normally on the lookout for people. Might be worth trying them, they are based in Dubai silicon oasis. 

Abi


----------

